# 7mm staves or larger for (A4) keyboard parts?



## Moderato Maestoso (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi guys,

I remember seeing on a site (exactly which one fails me for now!) a blog post about score prep, with a few pointers on making parts more readable, particularly:

- increase the staff size for parts from the default 7mm to 8mm, and
- make the staff lines and beams a little thicker than the default

(this relates to Sibelius)

I've done a few tests, and 8mm seems fine for most instruments, but keyboard based parts look a little odd and 'oversized'. Is the default 7mm a comfortable size for pianists and keys players?

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 10, 2013)

Try this site:
http://www.rpmseattle.com/of_note/

It's got a ton of score prep tips and solutions for Sibelius and Finale.

- Mike


----------



## windshore (Jun 10, 2013)

I usually make grand stave parts a bit smaller. Ultimately a lot depends on the content and context. You have to make your best decision and let the players give you feedback. But, there is no absolute correct answer. A part that includes chord symbols and slashes would be different from a Chopin piano prelude.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 11, 2013)

I agree with Mark, but you also need to consider how far the player will be from the music stand. For example Trombone players often sit further way from their music than Flute players do.

D


----------

